# Painting/sealing aluminium



## Mugen (Sep 10, 2016)

Hi! I would like to hear your advice on how to protect aluminium throttle pedal to keep finish as long maintenance free as possible.

Originally its a polished aluminium, but I want to diy it to brushed finish and paint it with E-Tech vht clear lacquer. What are you thoughts, guys? Will it hold nicely or chips away and turn yellow over time? Or just leave bare metal and clean with autosol once a month?

Thanks!










https://www.amazon.co.uk/Tech-Xtrem...desktop?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&ref_=ya_aw_od_pi


----------



## moncris (Jan 2, 2018)

I know there are wheel paints that are designed to stick well on aluminums.


----------



## rubberducky1957 (Jan 8, 2016)

Mmm nice pedals but unless you wear spotlessly clean suede slippers when driving any coating will mark. Anodising is tough but even that will wear through eventually.


----------

